# Evaluations? Non GSD



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

I was wondering if any of you could fill me in on how to evaluate a dog for Rescue?
I maybe fostering for a bit for an orginization & they asked me if I could evaluate it while he is here. I already know about this dog. It is my Aunt's dog.
This is a friendly dog. Very shy & timid at first. I know it likes little dogs ( he will be meeting DaKota this weekend) & he will be meeting my cat too.
What else should I do or look for in evaluating him?
TIA


----------

